# Saturday Hoops (12/30/06)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

12p ESPN2 Georgetown at Michigan
12p ESPNU UNC-Wilmington at N.C. State
2p ESPN2 Connecticut at West Virginia
2p FSN Stanford at Arizona
4p ESPN2 Missouri State at Creighton
4p FSN Oregon at Oregon State
6p ESPN2 Battle In Seattle: Nevada at Gonzaga
8p CSTV UNLV at Houston​
Two teams I'm really looking forward to finally watching is Oregon and UConn... That Nevada-GU game should be interesting... Anyway, talk about'em here!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Georgetwon at Michigan should be a solid game. Michigan's a likely bubble team that needs a good showing after the drubbing UCLA handed them last week. 

UConn at West Virginia should be the best game tomorrow. It's the first real test for the Huskies, so we'll get to see if they are for real or not. I think they'll pull off a close victory.

Missouri St. faces a decent Creighton team that hasn't lost at home so that's an intriguing matchup as well. However, I've already got Missouri St pegged as a sleeper team in March so I'll mark them down for a victory here. 

The Nevada/Gonzaga is actually on a neutral court although it is in Washington. Nevada's not even in my top 25 though, so I think the Zags win this one.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Heading to KeyArena for my 4th straight battle in Seattle. The Zags have won the prior 3 played here but today is going to be tough. First one without Morrison, for those that forgot he was the guy who at one time was actually a great offensive player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He was horrible last night - not quite as bad as Redick now, I guess. At least A.M. plays.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why has ESPN relegated two of its best announcers (Bilas and Rafter) to a 12pm UM-Gtown game? Did I mention I can't stand Len Elmore too? I'm gonna count how many times he says "The bottom line is..."


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TM said:


> Why has ESPN relegated two of its best announcers (Bilas and Rafter) to a 12pm UM-Gtown game? Did I mention I can't stand Len Elmore too? I'm gonna count how many times he says "The bottom line is..."


Elmore doesnt like Duke that's for sure.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That's only half his problem.

WVU is going to work against UConn. That 1-3-1 is causing havoc, and they're getting multiple looks from downtown on each posession. UConn looks a step slow - on getting back, on getting out on shooters, etc.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

CHN Preivew of today's games

On the offensive end, Thabeet looks like every other freshman 7-footer = awkward. Defense is another story.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If you're looking for a great game, turn on Stanford-Arizona on FSN. Stanford is up by one with 13:40 left in the second half.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

UConn is losing to WV.:sad:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arizona-stanford is indeed a good game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How tall is Robert Lopez?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Thabeet picked up his 4th a little while ago. 

I've been impressed with the WV defense for the 7-10 minutes I've been watching.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Lopez boys are 7'

I think this Zona game is over. 9 point game with 53 seconds left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup Zona won this, but those lopez twins were a nightmare for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boy that off the backboard pass was awesome


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow WVU is destroying Uconn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see many pros on UConn's current roster. This is the first time in a long while I haven't been impressed with the talent the Huskies have. This West Virginia team has been impressive. I'll have to check UConn against some other Big East teams on the road in the future.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone else watching this Missouri State-Creigton game? Cregithon just came back from 11 down and are now up by 1 with 2.8 seconds. Incredible game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fazekas.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fazekas is very skilled, but he doesnt get much help on that team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this Nevada-Gonzaga game is also really good. Boy can that Ravio shoot, on the other end Fazekas makes some really difficult shots for a big.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fazekas has some smooth moves out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington State beats USC 58-55 in LA. Big win. Wazzoo almost beat UCLA, but fell short but this time they made a big time play down the stretch got the W. Arizona and Arizona State have their hands full going up to Washington next weekend.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow, great win for WSU.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't believe Nevada won with Frazekas on the bench for the last 5 minutes of the game. I still don't know how it happened... Gonzaga down to 9-5. Ouch.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why is Tennessee currently losing to East Tennessee State???


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Florida really needs to stop sleep walking in games against inferior opponents. I know they're the defending champs with all their players back, and they might get bored occasionally, but it's ridiculous that you can blow a team like OSU out by 26 points, and then struggle to beat UAB. If Florida wants a #1 seed in the NCAA Tournament, they need to get their heads out of their butts.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> If Florida wants a #1 seed in the NCAA Tournament, they need to get their heads out of their butts.


A win is a win. The committee won't look at that. They'll look at two things - a loss like the one against FSU and 25+ point wins over Top 10 teams.

I understand what you're saying though. I don't think this one is a big deal though. I'm guessing today's game was a bit of a letdown. Emotions were extremely high last weekend. It's been Christmas break. Give the kids a little break. Billy will have them ready to go come conference play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm just saying, these slow starts are getting old. They got down early against both Kansas and FSU, and ended up losing those games.

Florida State SHOULD be a tournament team this year, though, so the loss to them isn't as bad as it would be in years past.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

woo hoo

nice win by the wolfpack. I'm loving the trio of Fazekas, Kemp, and Sessions. I think they all have good shot of making it into the league. Fazekas is a first rounder. Kemp has a place in the league, he reminds me of Voshon Lenard but bigger and slightly more athletic. Sessions has solid all around skills and he has good size too for a PG.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Wow WVU is destroying Uconn


What was the score?


----------

